# Does Anyone On Here Ever Use A Full Pot Of Wax?



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone actually finishes a pot of wax?

It's so addictive trying new stuff that I bet most pots get part used then form part of a collection. It's a long dark road......:lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Never finished one yet but I am down to about the last 10% of Colly 915...........:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not yet:lol:Closest has to be my first wax I bought which was P21s its around 50% full.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

:lol: good point! I haven't!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I have but was many years ago.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

JUst about finished a colly 476 but not close on any of the others


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I must be the odd one out then wont buy anything new until I have finished what I have started. 

hate waste drives me nuts


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

abd1973 said:


> JUst about finished a colly 476 but not close on any of the others


how long have you had it ???? 
my tin is about 2-3mm less than when I bought it, probably take years to use


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am about half way through my 476 too.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

only a sample pot to date


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cant afford to experiment so my Colli will last me forever haha!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Yea I finished a pot of P21s took quite a while though 

Currently half way through a pot of Dodo rfr :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm almost finished a sample of dodo - light fantastic lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i have twice it was CG 50/50 wax Great wax and really nice finish left by it also, durability was good too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Last year I went through 4 pots of best of show and 1 Saphir, thats not including the other waxes and sealants I used, scary really when I think about it.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

What do I do with my 2 nearly empty pots of Swissvax Best of Show? is it possible to melt them into each other and make use of the small bits left in each pot?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I finish lots of pots of wax


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> I finish lots of pots of wax


+1:thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

One pot of 476s in 2 years and a SN panel pot, but thats waxing cars, guitars and the odd shower cubicle


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> how long have you had it ????
> my tin is about 2-3mm less than when I bought it, probably take years to use


About 4 years and regulary do other family members cars so it get quite heavily used.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've went through 2 tins of turtlewax in 6 years as it was the only wax I used for ages! I'm about a third of the way through nattys red because I kept layering and using it on family/friends cars over summer


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

2x Best of Show, 1x Dodo Supernatural and plenty of Dodo panel pots over the last 3 years I have finished. Wish I would have kept the BOS pots now as people on here want them for when they group buy a tub.

I will keep the next tub and anyone doing a group buy can have it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Never, ever got close!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CJA Valeting said:


> What do I do with my 2 nearly empty pots of Swissvax Best of Show? is it possible to melt them into each other and make use of the small bits left in each pot?


I scrape it out with a cotton bud, but I am a tight git!!!! :wave:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have nearly finish a glass jar of Dodo Juice Orange Crush....


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Lets face it.... its not only wax that we will never finish is it?! lol






The 'year 2019' Im sure all the 5 litre containers of Demon Shine will still be sitting there waiting to be used!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

3 Pots of P21s, 2 Pots of Pinnacle Souveran, I was on my way to finishing my pot of Onyx but it went odd and Swisswax sent me another 

My BOS is running low. On the other hand I have loads of pots of wax I know I will never use, and must admit to throwing stuff away in the past !


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

No, nearly finished a pot of Colly, DODO purple haze. I would imagine i will self indulge and sell my existing posts untill i have paul daltons crystal rock.

Truly though i would imagine ill finish BOS, i dont think theres a need for anything more than BOS, durability is great. Near on finishing the pot of carbon i share with a friend and theres a pot of glasur thats nearly out.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Down to my last 10% or so of my tin of Collinite 915, and only had that a year, but done quite a few of the neighbours cars with it. Probably down to 60% of my KlearKote moose wax, which is presently my favourite wax on my red Leon.
Have just got a pot of Autobrite's Black Magic to try, can't wait!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got NXT 2.0, Natty's white, Jet Seal 109 (twice), Collinite 845, Rainforest Rub and Hard Candy.
All at least 80-90% full. I guess I better ordered panel pots in the future.
Or no more wax/sealant at all...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I did with Sonax Xtreme but it was before i started to use only sealant.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

the pot ive only ever managed to finish was the smal panel pot of dodo blue velvet on my own car.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not even close to finishing any LSP I own. I am halfway through my Pinnacle Signature Series II, but my pots of P21s 100% and Lusso Oro look like they have barely been touched.

My pots of Collinite 915 and 476 are still around 80% or more lol. Needless to say, I have a long way to go.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm 50% through a jar of 476s and Purple Haze.

The only wax i'm close to finishing is my pot of Blackfire Ivory wax.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Remaning

20% Collinite 476s
80% Chemicals Guys XXX
90% Dodojuice Orange Crush
_75% Panel Pot Dodojuice Orange Crush
90% Panel Pot Dodojuice Banana Armour_

Thats three years detailing.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

almost finished CG butterwax :lol:

but i dont really get close, i prefer using sealants so not the end of the world


----------



## Sebony (Feb 4, 2010)

I did!:speechles
My Natty's Blue, jsut before becoming a compulsive buyer for detailing stuffs...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

No, is the short answer.
I am about half way through my 4oz sample pot of Zymol Vintage - I will be sad when that has all gone


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Like most I'd say most of mine have more than 50% left but it doesn't stop me buying more

Think this guy has most of us beat

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1994627&postcount=17


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

not yet. Have a pot of orange crush with about 85% in and a untouched austintacious. But I have only been detailing a year and mainly my own car, which is not very big. But thats it for me on the pots of wax front for a while or at least so I say


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Only a bottle of Aqua Wax, never a pot of anything!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Got a fair ol' way though a tub of AG HD wax, but i dont think ill ever get through my tin of fk1000p :lol:


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Does supercharging Zymol Creme with raw carnauba flakes and putting it into a different container count? :argie:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anybody got an empty ZYMOL / SWISSVAX pot? i neeeeeed one :lol:


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

I have about 12 different waxes,and i never finished one! Some of them are even unused...


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I finished my Swissol Samurai Wax and nearly all of my Poorboys Blue 

Brian.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Nearly finished my vic concours, did manage to finish a tin of original turtle wax that was handed down to me my my grandad (before the dw days) As for the rest I hardly ever make a dent in them, which reminds me im due another detailing clear out


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope, almost got through a panel pot of Blue Velvet but gave it to a mate and bought a full size pot. Got about 3/4 the way through a pot of AG HD but gave that to my brother, and now have a 98% full tin of CG 50/50 to go with the BV plus a panel pot of Juiced Edition and an old tub of P21s. Oh yeh, and a couple of sample pots of Raceglaze..42 and 55. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Got a fair ol' way though a tub of AG HD wax, but i dont think ill ever get through my tin of fk1000p :lol:





ChrisST said:


> Nope, almost got through a panel pot of Blue Velvet but gave it to a mate and bought a full size pot. Got about 3/4 the way through a pot of AG HD but gave that to my brother, and now have a 98% full tin of CG 50/50 to go with the BV plus a panel pot of Juiced Edition and an old tub of P21s. Oh yeh, and a couple of sample pots of Raceglaze..42 and 55. :thumb:


Although I have various waxes I interested to know how you both managed to get through so much AG HD?

Unless you are using it on everybody's car as last time I checked there were loads of applications in a tub along with the durability I could do my whole street of cars ans till not finish the tub.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, ok I confess I used it on quite a lot of our company cars, used it a few times on mine then switched to the Dodo.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ChrisST said:


> Haha, ok I confess I used it on quite a lot of our company cars, used it a few times on mine then switched to the Dodo.:thumb:


From what i recall there is more than 30 applications in a pot even at 8 cars that is over 12 months worth of product in a tub.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I do tend to go with 2 coats though, just a personal thing.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ChrisST said:


> I do tend to go with 2 coats though, just a personal thing.


Was just curious as to how some of you guys get through so much product, as someone said they wouldn't get through a tin of FK but at your 2 coats a go, still works out little different to AG HD well as in 6 months vs 8 months per tub for 8 cars


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My Banana Armour looks untouched, and i've licked it :lol:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Finished both my Zymol Concours and my Zymol Carbon.
Nearly finished Megs 16.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Finished a bottle of CG M-Seal. Does that count? 

Not a wax lover. I only use a sample pot of Dodo RR on my guitars.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I just managed to finish my first Dodo panel pot yesterday!

The Orange Crush is finished, now to use up the Banana Armour panel pot :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

A question to the pro's

I assume you've done the maths to work out how much product you use on a car on average. How much is it?


----------

